# Kayak cobe!



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I fished the kayak tournament yesterday with plans of getting a cobe this year. Last year I had the hook pull on a 30 lb cobe next to the kayak during the tourny.

I had 36 lbs of chum I got from Tight Lines, netted up some silver mullet for the live well and picked up a couple eels.

I was on the water by 8 am peddled out to 30' of water and anchored up. I was there maybe 10 minutes and see a cobe rise from the depths to admire my kayak. Grabbed the eel rod and fish on!

After a 10 minute fight I had him yak side and then the real fight started. After some taps on the head with my bat I pulled him in the kayak. Finally my first legal kayak cobia!

It only weighed 29.2lbs and missed the board by a little over a pound. But there was only 5 cobes weighd in out of 195 anglers so I felt like a winner!

Thanks to everyone that put on another great tournament!
My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of the kayaker that lost his life that day.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice fish.

Kevin


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great fish Congrats


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great fish. thanks for info!!!:thumbup::thumbup: what happened with the yaker?


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats!! That still is a nice fish! Its tough trying to get the Cobia in the yak. I had a hell of a time getting mine in. I'm cooking him up as we speak.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



FishJunky said:


> Congrats!! That still is a nice fish! Its tough trying to get the Cobia in the yak. I had a hell of a time getting mine in. I'm cooking him up as we speak.


I don't know why you guys are killing the cobia then struggling to get them in the kayak! I have never fished for one, but when I do, I would just run a thin rope through the mouth, in one side and out the other.space Then I would tie loops on either end of the rope and ride that fish in like a horse! You must be tired from the battle, obviously the fish still has life in him if you have to beat the crap out of him, make him do the work to get back to shore!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Cobia from a Yak, dude you are a winner. Nice catch, now there are going to be 1000 yaks out there with chum lines, the pier will be empty. lol. Great Job.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

29lbs, 100lbs, 12lbs.......great fish regardless!

Congrats


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



FishJunky said:


> Congrats!! That still is a nice fish! Its tough trying to get the Cobia in the yak. I had a hell of a time getting mine in. I'm cooking him up as we speak.


I don't know why you guys are killing the cobia then struggling to get them in the kayak! I have never fished for one, but when I do, I would just run a thin rope through the mouth, in one side and out the other.space Then I would tie loops on either end of the rope and ride that fish in like a horse! You must be tired from the battle, obviously the fish still has life in him if you have to beat the crap out of him, make him do the work to get back to shore!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice cobe CY, time to warm up the grill! Congrats!


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Fish sure beat the hell out of my 1.1lb Spanish lol


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Jay39833 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you guys are killing the cobia then struggling to get them in the kayak! I have never fished for one, but when I do, I would just run a thin rope through the mouth, in one side and out the other.space Then I would tie loops on either end of the rope and ride that fish in like a horse! You must be tired from the battle, obviously the fish still has life in him if you have to beat the crap out of him, make him do the work to get back to shore!


I'd like to see someone easily get a rope through a cobia's gills that isn't already exhausted or dead. By the time you could slide a rope through the gills, that fish should already be easy to deal with.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lmao...come on PBTH, you haven't dangled an eel in front of a rope-wrangled ling before, to get home faster? Them things'll do an easy 6 knots. Free energy man.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah, not yet. When I'm tired of paddling, I prefer to raise my golden trident in the air and summon a leatherback to gently glide my yak back to the launch upon its back.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Did you get that at Academy? I want one...them cobes can be a bitch lol


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sick bro, nice damn cobe!!!! im still waiting on mine.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

All this sounds like side affects of sea sickness.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing.
COBE=GOOD EATS!

catch 'em up.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way to go dustin been waiting on your post:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great fish!!!!!!! Nothing wrong with that. Congrats

Scott


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm soooo jealous! I want to catch one on my board so bad. We haven't had one decent day here calm enough for me to be out there looking. Hopefully soon though. That is a hell of a catch! Congrats!!!


----------

